# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  'to come undone'

## Yazeed

What does it mean?

----------


## scotcher

Literally: 
To become untied, unfastened, loose etc. _
The rope came undone_ = the rope became untied _Her shirt came undone_ = the buttons holding her shirt became unfastened.  
Figuratively: 
To fail, to be brought to destruction or ruin.  _All his plans came undone._ = all his plans failed.

----------


## Yazeed

> Literally: 
> To become untied, unfastened, loose etc. _
> The rope came undone_ = the rope became untied _Her shirt came undone_ = the buttons holding her shirt became unfastened.  
> Figuratively: 
> To fail, to be brought to destruction or ruin.  _All his plans came undone._ = all his plans failed.

 Thank you!

----------


## Lesleyp

> Literally: 
> To become untied, unfastened, loose etc. _
> The rope came undone_ = the rope became untied _Her shirt came undone_ = the buttons holding her shirt became unfastened.  
> Figuratively: 
> To fail, to be brought to destruction or ruin.  _All his plans came undone._ = all his plans failed.

 Emotionally- to become extremely sad to the point of despair
As in "When he left her, she became undone and took her own life."

----------

